

Ask HN: Making a simple Augmented Reality iPhone App - Any samples/tutorials? - tocomment

I can't find anything in the iPhone docs telling me what to use to display a realtime view from the camera and then alter that display.  Does anyone have tips on how to start learning how to make an augmented reality app?
======
mtholking
<http://code.google.com/p/iphonearkit/>

~~~
tocomment
BTW will that work on a 1st gen iPhone? I probably won't get to play around
with this code until the weekend.

